# Stand By: Mitos y verdades



## Josefe17 (Sep 6, 2010)

El stand by o consumo en espera es ese consumo mínimo que consume un aparato eléctrico independientemente de su estado. La finalidad de este consumo en espera es muy variada, desde mantener una hora o programación hasta permitir la puesta en marcha de un dispositivo a distancia. No definiría stand by como el consumo del motor de una nevera o de un filtro de acuario o de un reloj digital, ya que no es un mínimo, sino que el propio funcionamiento del aparato es así, ya que un filtro de acuario  o un reloj digital funcionan siempre (en este último el consumo es permenete por llevar un transformador, véase más abajo) y la nevera sólo mientras comprime estando siempre enchufada.

¿Qué aparatos consumen en stand by?:
-TODO aquel cuyo interruptor no sea mecánico con enclavamiento en apagado, ya que de otro modo, el hecho de pulsar un botón, (sea en el aparato o en un mando) sólo envía una señal al aparato para que se active, señal que para que exista o sea recibida ha de haber tensión, lo que supone que el aparato consuma.
-TODO aquel que tenga transformador externo. Un transformador externo está permanentemente enchufado a la luz, el cual tiene una carga resistiva mínima, la que provocará un flujo permanente de corriente. Esto se extiende a todo aparato electrónico que carezaca de interruptor tipo mecánico, ya que forzosamente han de rebajar la tensión para trabajar. También puede ser que el interruptor sea mecánico, pero esté situado tras el transformador, lo que nos remite al caso antes mencionado.
-TODOS aquellos aparatos que guarden hora, configuraciones o muestren algo en pantalla.
-Aparatos siempre enchufados pero sin hacer nada, como los amplificadores de antena de TV.

Con esto hago una relación de aparatos con consumo en espera:
-Televisores, vídeos, DVD's, equipos de sonido, videoconsolas y TDT's con fuente externa, o aparatos con reloj o interruptor sin enclavamiento aunque no lleven fuente externa.
-PC's fijos o portátiles enchufados siempre; monitores, escáneres, concentradores USB autoalimentados, impresoras y altavoces con fuente externa o interruptor tipo botón (es común que los altavoces lleven el interruptor mecánico tras el transformador); enrutadores. 
- Equipos de audio y vídeo a pilas y red (radiocasette) (interruptor tras el transformador)
-Cargadores externos
-Hornos cronoprogramables, vitrocerámicas táctiles, lavadoras y lavaplatos digitales sin interruptor mecánico, y en fin, todo aparato electrodoméstico digital con pantalla o botones.

Para remediarlo y evitar un pico en la factura de la luz y en la factura medioambiental se puede recurrira a:
-Apagar el dispositivo mientras no se use, si se puede completamente con un interruptor mecánico, y si no, desconectar TODOS los aparatos de la red con una base de interruptor mecánico, no auto anti stand by, ya que el sistema automático es electrónico y supone un consumo de stand by.
-Al comprar un aparato, decantarse por aquellos con interruptor mecánico, evitando prescindir al máximo de aquellos que no lo tengan.
-Si el consumo lo realiza porque guarda la hora o programaciones, valorar el uso que se le dá a esas programaciones y si interesa conservarlas. Por ejemplo, hoy en día no interesa conservar las programaciones de los VHS poruqe con la TDT ya no se puede programar sobre el aparato.
-Colocar una línea directa para la vitrocerámica exclusivamente, sin el horno si quieres que mantenga la hora, para poderla apagar y que no consuma.
-Desconectar los cargadores tras cargar el aparato. Si son aparatos cuyo ciclo de carga sea definido, como las herramientas eléctricas, afeitadoras o cepillos de dientes, colocar un programador DIGITAL, ya que los mecánicos tienen un consumo mayor (motor de arrastre), para enchufe para limitar el tiempo de carga evitando sobrecorrientes innecesarias tras el ciclo de carga de la batería si no tiene regulador incorporado.

Sigiendo estos breves consejos, mejorará la vida de sus aparatos y prevendrá problemas por sobrecargas, además de ahorrar.


Josefe17


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2010)

sabes que pasa.
eso es un verso.
el esfuerzo para aunar acciones en una masa humana para que sea significativo se ve absolutamente bloqueado por otras gentes.
ejemplo:
es mas util y factible mandar inspectores a una fabrica vieja que ademas de derrochar energia contamina con desechos que lograr el mismo ahorro intentando convencer a medio millon de familias.

o es mas facil inducir a lso fabricantes a diseñar lso equipos con un stand by realmente de bajo consumo que pretender que la gene desconete aparatos que no tienen un apagado real.
con lo poco que duran hoy dia lso equipos y la rotacion por cambio de tecnologia en un par de años se renuevan.
pero no .............mejor darle a la propa (**) . 


por que alguno de uds. no hace la prueba ÇÇ¿¿¿¿? midan cuanto consume un......lo que quieran , tv + video o microondas en stand by .
si alguno quiere hacerlo y no sabe como me dicen y les expplico , con un tester comun lo hacen aunque no tenga esa opcion .


(** ) no se por que hay esa publicidad engañosa, siempre quieren ejercer sobre la gente sensible presion, o guerra fria , o contaminacion o o que sea, pero la culpa es tuya por no desenchufar el aparatito ...........ridiculo.
mientras ellos fabrican bombas, esconden desechos por ahi o permiten que empresas inescrupulosoas .haggg .

las focas se mueren por los palazos de los cazadores.
la fauna desaparece por la pesca indiscriminada.
los mares se contaminan con lso desechos que tiramos.

no comprendo , quizas algun sicologo que estudie esto sepa el por que nos quieren convencer de que esto es light , de que esta lejos, o que hacemso algo con desenchufar el microondas.
de que es nuestra culpa individual pero con no tirar el pañuelito al piso ya esta.
somos una masa y tenemso como tal comportamientos globales.

es larguisimo che.

ya me canse.
lo qu ese es que el primer paso es matar a palos a lso politicos corruptos, y luego seguimso hablando .
por que para tomar medidas reales lo primero es gente que realmente quiera hacr algo .


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Che fernadob, como medis el consumo con el tester?

Me interesa y no sólo para esto, hay varias cosas que me gustaría saber cuánto consumen.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2010)

hacete una serie.
ficha macho, cable y ficha hembra, y en el camino abris un cable.
como si le fueses a poner una tecla tipo velador :

pero en vez de ponerle la tecla tipo velador te imaginaras que le pones tu amperimetro.

claro, me diras que tu tester no tiene miliamperimetro en ca quizas.
en general lo tienen , ACA.

lo pones inicialmente en la escala mayor y listo .

pero supongamos que no lo tengan.

supongamso que tenes el tester MAS BARATO el que mide solo VCA y la escala menor es 200v .

entonces decimos:

quisiera que cada mA el tester en TENSION me lo indique como 1v :

1c / 1mA = 1 Kohm

entonces si pones una R= 1Kohm en donde cortaste el cable y medis su caida de tension lo que te marque el tester seran los mA aunque estes en tension.
por que por cada voltio que cae en esa R. equivale a 1 mA .

LIMITES : 
ojito, no queremso que en nuestro equipo caigan 150v ......por que nuestro equipo funciona con 220v.
asi que aceptemos que ese aparato mida hasta 20 mA como maximo (es tension que le "robamos " a nuestro equipo con esa R- en serie.)

y la otra cosa: que potencia caera en esa R= 1K ????
sera chiquita ? o un camion ??

P= v*i .calculen el peor caso 

lo piola es armar todo , conectar con el tester y PONERLE UN PULSADOR. asi toco y suelto si la cosa viene calurosa.

y si consume mas ???? 

quiero que cada 10 mA el tester me marque con 1v .
1 /10 = 100 ohms (0,1K) .
asi que cada voltio equivale a 10 mA .
si leo 3,6v son 36 mA 

lo bueno en esta es que cae menos tension en la R. (si usasemso la de 1 K caerian 36v ) .
asi que la potencia que disipa es mucho menor, y la tension que "le saca" a la carga es tambien 10 veces menor.

hace mucho lo que me hice en la caja de instrumentos caseros fue una cajita con 3 resistencias asi, multiplos de 10 y c/u con un pulsador por lo ya mencionado.
SIEMPRE si lo razonan se inicia pulsando la T. mas chica en ohms ,si la lectura no es suficiente se pasa a pulsar el siguiente :
por ejemplo si pulsan y el tester les indica un miseable 1  o 0,8 o 0,3  que es un valor minimo y con mucho error entonces pasan a pulsar la siguiente que les indicara 10 o 8 o 3  .


si tenes escalas de VCA mas chicas podes entonces leer tensiones mas chicas por lo tanto usar R. mas chicas asi no cargas la serie y usas potencias menores de R .



con este equipo :
NO quemas el tester si haces lio (a menos que hagas mucho lio) 
No necesitas un tester de gama media con escalas chicas de CA 
y aprendes un poco lo basico


----------



## GomezF (Sep 6, 2010)

Jaja, ere más simple de lo que pensé (cuando dijistes cortar uno de los cables pensé:" hno: que bol*** que soy, por no decir noob"). El tester tiene amperímetro en CA, así que a medir.

Saludos.

P.D.: si se trata de un motor trifásico (en este caso es mi bomba de agua que me parece que tiene menos HP de los que dice) ¿serviría o debería medir cada una de las fases? Disculpa que te hinche los h*****os.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2010)

no molestas, pero una bomba con la pinza amp . la medis.

si no tenes entonces lo de arriba, pero como aca hablamso de corrientes grandes (amperes) la resistencia sera de 0,1 ohms o cosa asi .

medir las 3 fases solo requiere de un momento , a la salida de la llave termica vas poniendo la R. primero en una fase , luego en la otra .....

son 3 mediciones, 3 conexiones.
3 ratitos.

lo normal es que midan los mismo , pero no siempre suele ocurrir, hay a vecs asimetria cuando el bobinado esta no muy bien .
igual puede dirar años asi.
ademas tene en cuenta , si consume poco que una fase tiene ademas la parte de control cargada.

saludos


----------



## mati89 (Sep 6, 2010)

fernandob te voy a felicitar por tu pensamiento no muchos piensan como vos en que "lo primero es gente que realmente quiera hacer algo " muchos le echan la culpa a los politicos los del gobierno la policia etc pero si cada uno no hace algo por mas pequeño que sea por su propia cuenta las cosas van a seguir estando como estan :s si vamos al caso la crisis energetica la contaminacion ambiental la hacen los hombres vos nosotros yo vosotros ellos no solo unos pocos a los que le quieren echar siempre la culpa


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 7, 2010)

"El que quiere hacer algo encuentra un medio, el que no quiere hacer nada encuentra una excusa", proverbio chino que me dijo una profesora mía...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2010)

La culpa es de los consumidores , segun los fabricantes, "ellos" , los ejecutivos, dicen que los consumidores no quieren levantarse del sillon para apagar la TV.


La realidad es que los fabricantes les es mas simple no colocar interruptores para evitar las normativas electricas.

Ademas los pequeños cacharros utilizan transformadores para que el aparato tome la categoria de alimentado por pilas donde la normatima es mucho menos exigente.


Realmente es una aberración no poner unnterruptor general, pero los chinos descubrieron que los radiocassetes salian mas baratos halla por los años 80 y asi vamos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2010)

Tuve un Drean ITC , de aquellos de 12 canales , y una vez me tocó autoarreglarmelo  , había muerto el croma ; vaya mi sorpresa al descubrir que estando apagado en stand-by tenía funcionando TODO: sintonizador, FI , jungla , etc. etc. .

Así que lo único que encendía y apagaba era el Flyback que a su vez alimentaba la salida del vertical y la salida de audio .

Vaya consumo !

Saludos !


----------



## Electronec (Sep 7, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> sabes que pasa.
> eso es un verso.
> el esfuerzo para aunar acciones en una masa humana para que sea significativo se ve absolutamente bloqueado por otras gentes.
> ejemplo:
> ...





Leyendo el otro dia el hilo sobre ahorro energético estuve a punto de hacer referencia a este despilfarro de energia pero en este hilo tambien pega.

Que me dicen de esto:






Cámara frigorífica de Supermercado SIN PUERTAS.

El otro dia repostando en una gasolinera, vi una cámara pequeña de helados y del mismo tipo.......sin puerta.
Estas cámaras están todo el año encendidas, como es obvio,........no les ponen una puerta no sea que alguien se pille los hue***.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yo, en mi casa, todo lo que puedo me aseguro que no tiene stand by:
-El ampli y el DVD se quedan apagados siempre con el botón del aparato, que es mecánico y va en AC. Lo he comprobado apagándolo con el botón y notando que tarda en apagarse por los condensadores de rectificación.
- La mesa tiene mecánico sobre 220 V
-Al radiocasette se lo puse, de hecho le puse 2, uno de lamparilla arriba y uno basculante atrás y un conmutador selector tipo voltaje para elegirentre uno u otro según la disposición de la unidad.
-El portátil, el hub y la impresora van a una regleta con interruptor.
-El TDT tiene interruptor mecánico sobre la entrada.
-El PC sobremesa, el monitor TFT, los altavoces y un radiocasette a base con interruptor.
-Luego mis padres en su habitación tienen una tele con piloto stand by, unos auriculares wireless con trafo externo, el cargador de un móvil y un vídeo que ni usan para ver la hora directamente conectados. La otra tele de mi hermano y la wii tienen externa y stand by, como la del salón, aunque no lleve piloto ni se pueda encender con el remoto y suene un relevador al apagarse. Luego el vídeo muestra hora, como el horno y la vitro es táctil. El Hi-Fi y la caldera llevan mecánico. A eso súmale el enrutador, con fuente externa (aunque siempre encendido).
Entonces:
-3 TV, una con fuente externa
-Wii con externa
-2 VHS
-1 cargador
-2 alimentadores
-Vitro y horno
-Luz de emergencias
-Frigorífico combi
-Filtro acuario
-3 Radiodespertadores
Todos ellos configuran my stand by. Y digo, que c*ñ* cuesta que los televisores con interna pongan un master mecánico, o la vitro, algo así como la caldera, al igual que la impresora. Y por qué no se prohiben las fuentes externas para poder poner un general. De hecho he visto LCD con interruptor de botón y otro mecánico. Yo siempe lo apagaba con el mecánico y luego nadie lo sabía encender.

Josefe17


----------



## GomezF (Sep 7, 2010)

Gracias Fernandob, ya medí y está todo bien, jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2010)

pero .gomez ....pone los resultados !!!!!!!!!!!!!

con todo bien no sabemos .
no consumen nada ?? o si consumen ???? 
pone los datos.



ahora aguantenme, por que creo que algunos malinterpretaron lo que puse, yo no soy de creer que una persona va a cambiar algo .
para nada.
si creo que hay que tratar de vivir bien , sin jorobar a los demas, a lo mucho podras ayudar a tus hijos con su educacion, pero cambiara a alguien ?? jamas !!!! .

esto de la contaminacion debe ser y es cierto , el otro dia lei que se esta formando una masa gigante de basura poco degradable en el oceano , no se donde, por que las corrientes la juntan.

pero ni vos ni yo haremos nada, aunque lo intentemos.
somos una especie, una masa humana, la cual tiene intereses, es inevitable.
saben que va a pasar cuando las casas de familia ahorren electricidad ???
nada 
ese excedente si lo hay ira a parar a la industria que estara mas aliviada , pero se utilizara igual.

el otro dia leia en japon o china o algo asi que el gobierno se calento un monton en mejorar al eficiencia energetica, cerro fabricas viejas , obligo a fabricantes a hacer productos mas eficientes.
conclusion: mejoro nivel de vida y la gente se sintio bien , con lo cual surgio un aumento de el consumo , asi que de nuevo hay mas consumo que antes, eso si , con aparatos mas eficientes.

diganme , uds van a a usar su viejo TV como florero ???
con solo obligar a una industria a hacer cosas que duren 30 años ya esta.
cuando era chico vi "simbad y el ojo de el tigre" y me encanto , hoy ya nada asombra, yo ni tuve una Tv de LCD t ya sale de leds.
y las viejas ?? al oceano a dar d ecomer a el fondo marino .
la industria no repara ya , cada vez es todo mas de tirar y comprar nuevo.
y uds. saben que es eso :
desechos (lo viejo ) 
y energia (lo nuevo ) .

muchachos, somos una especie, cuando necesitamso algo no nos importa nada, argentina entera podra defender a las ballenas, pero vendra otro pais y dira que "tiene hambre" y se cargara a todas.
y cuando nos toque nuestro interes haremso igual.

"tengo derechos" es el lema humano .



no se calienten, no se den maquina.
vivan felices che.
es mas lindo pensar que anastasia es la chica de la pelicula d edisney, no la piba que fue asesindad en el sotando de una casa junto a toda su faminia.
y las mil y una noches es una historia romantica y de fantasia, no era un HDP que se transaba pibas virgenes cada noche y luego las mataba para que "no la use otro" .

ocupense de lo que realmente puedan . :
vieron al pelicual esa de "cadena de favores", cuando puedan den una mano y olvidense (si no quieren frustrarse) , y eduquen a sus hijos con amor e inteligencia.
pero no le den bola a la propaganda humana .
es al pedo.
nos quieren culpara de lso males de la tierra a nosotros ..............las ovejas.......
se que si el suelo esta lleno de caca de oveja es por culpa de las ovejas, pero a nosotros nos arrean .
es asi , 
o creen que no ???

por favor chicos, que pais escuchan que dice :
no queremos crecer mas , pero si mejorar la calidad de vida de la gente .

por favor, donde han visto que dejan de explotar una mina por que contamina ??? o por que le cagan la vida a la gente de el pueblo cercano .
aca en argentina hacen ( y lo presumen ) generadores nuevos a combustion (gas, carbon ) ....¿ por que no hacen algo bien , una represa bien pensada, bien diseñada para que de una , todo junto :
eviten inundaciones, almacenen agua y generen energia.
saben por que ¿¿??
por que lso que nso culpan a nosotros.........las ovejas , no les importa nada.
lso gobernantes que deciden la cosas lo hacen en funcion de sus intereses, de la cometa $$$$ que les dan , y asi te ponen una represa donde mas jode y menso sirve.
en vez de hacer una represa que de energia y distribuya agua para mantener o incluso crear un ecosstema util.

somso lo que somos.
encima, si un pais llegase  a hacer todo bien y tener todo lindo y sanito.......mejor que lso paises adyancentes esten tambien bien, por que sino .......inmigracion ilegal, gente desesperada buscando algo que rapiñar....

no tiene fin.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 7, 2010)

Perdón, tenes razón:

Lo que me dio es que tengo un consumo de casi 1A en dos delas fases 0.8 A en la otra. 
Si no me equivoco la diferencia de potencial entre las fases es 190v, así que:

Si se que P=E.I => P= 190V.1A => P=190VA. Esto me sirve en 2 de las fases.
En la otra tengo que P=190V.0,8A => P=152VA.

Por lo que la P total me sería: 190VA.2+152VA= 532VA.

La bomba es de 3/4 de HP (562,5 W).
Así que, sino le erro, tiene el 95% más o menos de lo que está especificado en la chapita. Teniendo en cuenta que la bomba tiene más años que magoya, el problema seguro son los rodamientos.

Saludos.

P.D.: este consumo (3/4 HP) es en triangulo. Saludos.



> aca en argentina hacen ( y lo presumen ) generadores nuevos a combustion (gas, carbon ) ....¿ por que no hacen algo bien , una represa bien pensada, bien diseñada para que de una , todo junto? :
> eviten inundaciones, almacenen agua y generen energía.



Estoy de acuerdo con vos fernando, acá nomas construyeron 2 nuevas plantas con turbinas a gas y a fueloil (un aceite pesado parecido al diesel), una en Villa Gessel (a 40km) y otra en Las Armas (62 km). Hicieron una gran propaganda de eso :S


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2010)

ah..pense que habias medido  lo del stand by ....
que era el tema de la gran propaganda -


----------



## GomezF (Sep 7, 2010)

No, pero mañana mido un par de cosas (dvd, lcd, microondas, cafetera y otros electrodomesticos de aca de casa). Ahora me voy a dormir, mañana tengo prueba de termodinámica y de matemáticas y yo acá bolud****** un rato, jajaja.

Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 14, 2010)

Aquí subo una calculadora de Stand By que puede resultar interesante creada por la OCU: http://www.ocu.org/ASPX/OCU.Calculators/StandBy/


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2010)

a ver, vamos en orden, por que siempre nos quieren enroscar la vivora.

aca hacen la cuenta asi.
consumo de tal cosa = 5w 
consumo anual = 500w 
cantidad de co2 emitido = 32kg (valores imaginarios) 


diganme: de donde sale esa cuenta ?? 
yo dejo la Tv en stand by, pero no esta en mis manos como se genera esa energia, la generacion de co2 la emite hasta una vaca cuando se tira un pedo., estamso ??

ahora si tenemos gobiernos que son similares a los desperdicios de una vaca y no hacen nada y cuando hay problemas de energia (por que nunca hicieron NADA) importan centrales TERMICAS .........y buehhhhhhhhh .la culpa la tenes vos por que dejas el TV en stand by.
pero otra persona en otro pais deja su Tv en stand by pero como la generacion es en base a una represa.......nada de co2 mas que el pedito de el que maneja dicha central o el carbon que se quema en el asado de lso empleados.

a ver , vamos a verlo de nuevo , por que me tienen a mi los granitos llenos esto de querer culpar a quien no es, .
repodrido de vivir en esta sociedad que gasta millonees en la "onda verde" pero no hace un carajo.
diganme.
en estos ultimos años no hemso cambiado como si fuesemso enfermos mentales de el consumo de TV de tubos a Tv chato , a TV LCD a plasma y a hora a leds .......y ?????
nadie hizo una norma para solucionar el temita de el consumo de el stand by si es tan importante ??? 

no contamina una sociedad de millones, miles d emillones  de personas que cada 3 a 5 años tiran llos televisores e inducen a la industria enferma a fabricar nuevos (con proceso contaminante de por medio y gasto de ENERGIA de por medio).


hhaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## moverar (Sep 14, 2010)

Conforme a los consejitos de *Josefe17* por lo unico que desconecto todos los aparatos es  para prolongar la vida de los mismos y... evitar que se me prenda fuego la casa (conmigo adentro ja ja ja) pero por la crisis energética o la emisión de CO2 no me preocupa... igual hagamos lo que hagamos estamos en el horno. 

Con el gobierno y las organizaciones (cualquiera sea) es como dice el refrán ... "Hartos de carne predican el ayuno"

Y, respecto de la visión de *fernandob*, adhiero y agrego, que en cualquier momento a un funcionario idiota (elegido por nosotros) se le ocurre *medirnos el consumo eléctrico en yardas por quincena * porque "su precisión favorece al bolsillo del usuario..." y nos empernan como que no hay dios para que nos castigue... 

Asì vamos remando el barco...  
Nos hablan del CO2, de los aparatos en stand by, cuando acá en Misiones están instaladas dos plantas celulòsicas a menos de 200 Km una de otra y el anhídrido sulfurico cae de los techos de las casas después de la lluvia dejando todo decoradito de amarillo... y los efluentes industriales los vierten directamente al río Paranà, matando o contaminando 2000 km de rio de aquí hasta el Rìo de la Plata... 

Saltaron asì de alto por Botnia, pero por ALPASA (Alto Paranà SA) nadie nada. Es que lo de botnia, favorece políticamente a unos pocos cráneos que los tienen de hijos bobos a los entrerrianos haciéndole creer que es por la salud de ellos.  *Minga*, dijo uno que la tenia bien claro.

Y... al final, yo y mi tele, apagada, en stand by somos los que destruimos el planeta? 

*Ja ja ja *A papá mono con bananas *verdes...*


_(¿planeta? en realidad redondeta o esfereta, pero bueno es harina de otro costal) _


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2010)

En lo personal, no lo veo útil para nada esto.
Quisiera saber cuanto consume un DVD enchufado, en stand by. No debe superar los 30mA.
No se la cifra exacta, pero si calculásemos la suma de todos los aparatos de una casa "normal" en stand by, el consumo obtenido, sería despreciable.
Pero, por eso aclaro lo de la casa "normal". Nada de contar aparatos raros ni sofisticados.
- Microondas
- Heladera
- Todo lo relacionado con la informática.
- Televisores, DVDs
- Etc, etc...

No llegaríamos jamás a los... 500mA (suposición).

Tampoco creo que vale la pena, ni así haciendo lo mismo con un barrio entero; seguiría siendo un consumo despreciable.
Ejemplo:
En un taller hay un compresor de aire, que tiene un motor eléctrico monofásico de unos 2-3HP. En la misma cañería, hay una pequeña fuga/pérdida de aire. El compresor funciona, luego se para, hasta que el manómetro baja de lo establecido por el ususario, luego enciende de vuelta. El compresor está enchufado las 24 horas del día, los 365 días de año.
Por esa mínima pérdida que nombré antes, es posible que cada cierto tiempo (x) el compresor vacíe una carga por completo.
Los compresores NO tienen stand by. Y este es un caso... de millones que deben haber.
¿Cuantos vatios consume un compresor durante una carga normal? Es probable que ese factor supere el consumo de todo un barrio en "stand by", en 6 meses.

Es un ejemplo bien pavo, pero lo es.

Saludos.


----------



## moverar (Sep 17, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Ejemplo:
> En un taller hay un compresor de aire, que tiene un motor eléctrico monofásico de unos 2-3HP. En la misma cañería, hay una pequeña fuga/pérdida de aire. El compresor funciona, luego se para, hasta que el manómetro baja de lo establecido por el ususario, luego enciende de vuelta. El compresor está enchufado las 24 horas del día, los 365 días de año.
> Por esa mínima pérdida que nombré antes, es posible que cada cierto tiempo (x) el compresor vacíe una carga por completo.
> Los compresores NO tienen stand by. Y este es un caso... de millones que deben haber.
> ...



Esta muy interesante la hipotesis... da para investigarlo, demostrarlo y desechar los mitos y bolud.... que dicen algunos... principalmente el uso que le dan los politicos para hacer de las suyas, sin saber un cuerno de ciencias de esta naturaleza.
Es màs la voy a plantear en alguna tesis... o esas investigaciones subsidiadas... (si me permitis, despues de todo el ejemplo es tuyo y lo estoy plagiando)

Salu2!


----------



## Tavo (Sep 17, 2010)

Sii!!

Ningún problema! De hecho, era una hipótesis que me salió en un momento, lo primero que se me vino  la cabeza.
Digo que es un ejemplo NORMAL, ya que es muy normal que en las cañerías de compresores hayan pérdidas. A no ser que la instalación sea nueva o super segura. Recordemos que la presión en los compresores de talleres no es broma, se está hablando de unas centenas de libras... Digamos que es normal que hayan cargas que superen los 6Kg/CM2... Y no es fácil retener esa presión constantemente.

En casa el compresor del taller normalmente está cargado a 10Kg/Cm2. Eso es mucha presión.

Me encanta tu idea de plantear esa hipótesis más seriamente, y haciendo los cálculos necesarios... Estás super autorizado.
Te dejo muchos saludos y que andes de 10.

Tavo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2010)

el tema es que ls empresas hacen un razonamiento : 
al apagar todo bajas un consumo de 10w en tu casa, pongamos le .
y 25 departamentos en un edificio son 250w 
y miles de edificios son ............

ya les puse mas arriba, un generador es un generador, puede ser uno a gasoil de chiquicientos mil Kw o una represa.
pero hay excesos que se dan por no haber sido previsores, hay realidades y mentiras.
esto de el consumo es una excusa, veo ultimamente publicidades que estan inducieindo o preparando a la gente para aumentos.


saben que pasa??? 
a mi me tiene recansado.
el ser humano es muy manipulador, hay gente que incluso estudia carreras que son , no recuerdo el nombre pero te enseñan a argumentar respecto de cualquier tema:
si a un gobierno le interesa aumentar el costo de la electricidad o del gas o de el agua lo que te hacen es crear una conciencia de que eso es oro y es escaso, y toda una manipulacion argumentativa al respecto.

dicen que el precio de el gas internacional es de xxx dolares...pero .. que nos importa ?? si el gas argentino es d elos argentinos, listo, no deberia ser vendido afuera ni cobrado a la gente como si fuese europeo.
pero claro, como lso gobiernos no han realizado obras ... pues que no hay gas en invierno .
y es mejor toda una argumentacion apuntando a que somos nosotros lso coulpables que reconocer que no hicieron nada.
y menos poner manos a la obra.

y asi verso y verso.
y los pobres tecnicos e ingenieros tontos , ingenuos se la pasan esperando que algun politico les pida un presupuesto, o un informe de viabilidad o .......... al pedo !!!!!!!!
por que nada se hace.
y si se hace se hace con una empresa extranjera.
saben por que ?????
por que es mas facil irse afuera a buscar una empresa que hable en idioma raro y con la cual se pueda "transar " un sobreprecio.
es mas dificil robar en casa.


luego , el tema de el consumo es otra cosa, si necesitas 10 Mw mas, seguro que eso lo podes preveer uno o 2 años atras, no es que de golpe vinieron 10 millones d einmigrantes de el norte escapando de los zombies asesinos, el consumo de un pais es algo que se va monitoreando y se sabe.

muchachos.....................................


----------

